# Remeron/Mirtazapine Withdrawal HELL - when will it stop?



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been on Mirtazapine for 15 months and decided to come off becauseit makes me sleep too much. After reading on Wikipedia that it caused little to no symptoms in most people, I went cold turkey about a week ago but the withdrawal has peaked today.​
The first few days I struggled to sleep due to withdrawal and got insomnia from the drug, only sleeping 5 or 6 hours a night.. However the insomnia seems to be geting worse and I noticed my appetite and feeling of nauscea really bad and painful today and yesterday. I literally can't eat, it feels identical to benzo withdrawal.

Obviously this drug does cause really bad withdrawal effects in some people, I just want to know if anyone's been through it as well and can tell me when it will stop?


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Why are you going cold turkey? I used to do this, and it almost never works. The depression/nausea/anxiety/vomitting is usually too much. Because these symptoms last about 2-3 weeks. 

It's better to come off a drug over say 8 weeks if you've been on it a LONGGGGGGGGGG time and go down marginally and feel kinda worse every drop. 

Usually you go down a level, it takes 2 weeks to calm itself, then another level (followed by 2 more weeks). You can speed it up a bit if your reducing it and there are no side effects.

I tried coming off nardil cold turkey, but everytime I closed my eyes I had the worst nightmares imaginable. Soon I literally feared going to sleep and realized cold turkey was not going to work for me. Having 10 nightmares in a row will eff you up.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Remeron hell withdrawal lasted about a month for me. So yes its withdrawals are pretty bad.


----------



## jeff almighty (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, the withdrawal was bad =/. During my withdrawal, I itched like crazy and broke out in a rash on my chest. I'm pretty sure it was the withdrawal and not just a coincidence that a random rash happened at the same time.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

mine was amazingly mild compared to how others have described it. Nothing like amitriptyline withdrawal. That sh*& was horrible


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Tried it for 2 months, reduced my dose over a few days with no withdrawal effects.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

If you stupidly go cold then it's hell for a long time. I have no withdrawal coming off it, I've done it probably 10 times now, but I cut my pills in 1/4ths for a week or 2 at a time and use some amitriptyline to help replace it if necessary.


----------



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, didn't realise withdrawal would take that long. I got 15mg pills so I'm going to taper off. I feel alot better now I can sleep again. Nausea throughout the day has reduced but it's still there and it's hard to cope but hopefully be off it in a month.


----------



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nausea worse again today but sleeping well on 15mg, ironically I thought the withdrawal had completely ceased as I felt so much last evening but it's started again. Hopefully these stupid side effects will stop in another week.


----------

